# learning portuguese in abu dhabi



## RKO (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi All,

As i'm planning to attend the world cup in brazil in 2014, i though it will be good reason and push for me to learn a new language.

So, where will i find the best place to learn portuguese in abu dhabi?

Thanks.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

One option could be Eton Institute? In Dubai they offer quite a few languages. Not sure how good the AD one is.


----------



## RKO (Oct 31, 2012)

Great, you're the 2nd guy recomminding the same institute, i.e. Eton.

Note, i have zero background of portuguese.

Thanks alot, rsinner.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

For popular languages (say Arabic or French), they may have group classes. But for Portuguese I am reasonably sure that you will need to have private lessons (IF they have a teacher) which can be quite expensive. 
Their courses are designed for absolute beginners as well so dont worry.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Just google learning portuguese. There is a good uk site that give basic instruction free. But be aware that Brazilian Portuguese and Mainland (European) Portuguese are very different.


Learn Portuguese - Portuguese Language - EasyPortuguese is brazilian Portuguese


----------



## morgado (Feb 24, 2013)

Actually they are not that different once you know the language. They mostly sound different!

Morgado


----------



## zulu52 (May 7, 2013)

I think one the most important things in learning new language is to learn it from a native speaker so I suggest that see anyone in the Brazilian embassy or a jiu-jitsu instructor and you will only have teach them Arabic thats what one of my friends did


----------

